# Facebook???



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have avoided Facebook involvement as it always seemed a bit "much". Now zuckerburg felt the need to apologize for donating info!! I enjoy exchanges of information on this style forum.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

azmike said:


> I have avoided Facebook involvement as it always seemed a bit "much". Now zuckerburg felt the need to apologize for donating info!! I enjoy exchanges of information on this style forum.


zuckerberg is for zuckerberg.Financialy and politically.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The second you type out personal information, it's no longer private, no matter what anybody might promise. Anything can be breached any time. Caveat emptor.

Zuckerberg has probably single-handedly helped Trump's campaign more than anybody else.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Terms of service agreement. Everyone accepts it. Zuckerberg has nothing to apologize for. Not for when the Dems buy it and use it in 2012 and not when the Repubs did it in 16. He gathers and sells info. Everyone knows it everyone is fine with it until CNN says it's bad. Maybe I oversimplified it but how the hell did people think he made his money?


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Internet users need to remember that the internet is not the anonymous wild west frontier that is was in the early 1990's. Simply put, it is one giant database. Social media, user forums, banking and every user based internet applications are only secure until they are breached. Free applications generate their profits from advertising and data sales. You have to be very vigilant on the internet.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> The second you type out personal information, it's no longer private, no matter what anybody might promise. Anything can be breached any time. Caveat emptor.
> 
> Zuckerberg has probably single-handedly helped Trump's campaign more than anybody else.


Well if that's the case, we owe him a debt of gratitude......whodathunkit, with out him...we would have the hildabeast.....that's scary, thanks Zuck!


----------

